# How to Study the Bible?



## tdowns (Jan 26, 2009)

Anybody, have an online resource, short for a bible study, that breaks down bible study terms and methods?

Thanks.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2009)

Sometimes what I do is go listen to one of Sproul's sermon's on his podcast, and then do research for a "to see if these things be true" sort of thing. Most of what he teaches I agree with, but at least one idea of his I found very wanting and did a large study on it....that was the idea he holds of Jesus being capable of sinning but didn't because He didn't want to. My belief was that Christ couldn't, so I did a study on that. I think you limit yourself however when you are looking only for internet resources. Berkhof has a wonderful little book on the attributes of God, which is a great study. Also, I think it extremely important to learn the doctrine of God before learning any other doctrine. I would look for something like that in book form... systematic theology....I have Berkhof's. But if you really want something online this has many great theologians.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jan 26, 2009)

tdowns007 said:


> Anybody, have an online resource, short for a bible study, that breaks down bible study terms and methods?
> 
> Thanks.


There are some links on my blog. I am not sure what you are after.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 26, 2009)

This is a blind recommendation, but recommended by Reformed peeps I know and the following review by Tim Challies (whose opinion I respect):


Amazon.com: Tim Challies' review of How to Study Your Bible: The Lasting Rewar...


----------

